# 3D Balken unterm Illu



## braungraphix (6. Juli 2005)

Ich verzweifle hier mal wieder an einer Kleinigkeit und will auf diesem Wege erfahren ob es keine andere Lösung gibt. Ich möchte mit unter dem Illustrator einen Balken erzeugen (Rechteck mit ganz leicht abgerundeten Ecken), welcher in 3D Optik dargestellt werden soll. Vergleichbar soll die Optik sein, wie beim Metall Buttons tutorial auf tutorials.de oder vieleicht wenn man sie schon einmal gesehen hat die neuen 3D Smileys auf einigen Internetseiten. Ich bekomme die runden Buttons auch wunderbar hin doch sobald es an andere Formen geht fällt mir nichts anderes mehr ein als das Gitterwerkzeug. Kann man den kreisförmigen Verlauf auch auf Objekte anweden? Wenn ich ihn auf meine Balken anwende dann erhalte ich nur einen angedeuten Kreis mit Verlauf im Obejkt.
 Wie kann ich also die oben genannte Optik auch bei anderen Formen erziehlen? Wollte es gerne als Vektorgrafik haben und nicht als Bild aus Photoshop.
 Wahrscheinlich wieder nur ne Kleinigkeit aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
 Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## braungraphix (6. Juli 2005)

Habe nun eine Lösung gefunden etwas umständlich aber für das Konzept reicht es. Für die Endumsetzung suche ich jedoch immer noch eine Lösung also wenn jemand ein tutorial kennt oder mir einen Tip geben kann wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Al Tutori (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,

schwer vorstellbar, und unter „Metall“ kommt kein Tutorial für PS in der Suche...
In der Regel empfiehlt sich eine Überlagerung (Ebeneneinstellungen und Transparenzen) einfacher Objekte, die sich dann auch einzeln manipulieren lassen. 

Was spricht dagegen, die PS-Effekte zu verwenden (wie Weichzeichner, etc.) die Illustrator anbietet? Vielleicht eines der zahlreichen PS-Tutorials zu diesem Thema in Illu (mit den Filtern) ausprobieren?

Gruesse,
Al


----------

